# Are there any major / extremely good BL books that I don't have?



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope this doesn't seem like a selfish request but I live in a country lacking any GW Shops / English book shops and so I get all my books either online or I buy them when I'm in England. The problem being that I sometimes miss major BL releases and discover them only years later (I finished Dan Abnett - Salvations Reach yesterday but am actually a huge Gaunt's Ghosts fan... I just missed the book completely )

So here's my book collection, are some your guys must reads / favorite books missing here? My preferences are Imperial Guard and Inquisitor stories but I basically read any good books. Just trying to get some new books since I don't have anything to read currently. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

The space wolves books by William king, only read the first 3 books so far, but id recommend them


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't see any of Chris Wraight's SW novels in there. Battle for the Fang is one of the few good SM Battles novels, and Blood of Asaheim and Stormcaller, while containing a few blatant fluff fuck ups, are very good. 

I also didn't notice John French's two Ahriman novels. Great books.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

The Talon of Horus!

If you liked Priests of Mars you should continue with Lords of Mars and Gods of Mars. I have not read the last book myself yet (waiting for the paperback), but I think people really liked it.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I can only comment on books concerning Chaos, But I agree with @Khorne's Fist that the Ahriman books are really good. Highly recommended.

Beyond that I would look into the Wordbearers Trilogy which I didn't spot. They are excellent books as well.

And lastly, while I'm still reading it currently myself, @Sev is right about Talon of Horus. It's SERIOUSLY good so far


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Missing the Talon of Horus?? I would say it is a must read for any BL fan now. 

The rest of the Gaunts Ghosts novels, you seem to be missing The Saint omnibus, which is odd, as you have The Lost. Have you lost it, or at least read the four novels contained with The Saint arc? Otherwise that would be very confusing. Also Salvations Reach, which comes after Blood Pact.

I quite liked the Sundering triology from the Time Of Legends series. Malekith, Shadow King and Caledor.

Battle of the Fang has been mentioned, as has Ahriman. 

Titanicus, is also quite a good read, you seem to like Abnett, so would enjoy it no doubt.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I dont see the recent dark eldar trillogy. Its really one of the top warhammer 40k reads, bringing the druchii to cruel and macable life.

Path of the Renegade, Incubus and Archon.

Edit: Its out in an omnibus with related shorts.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Fire Caste by Peter Fehevari. THE very best Imperial Guard story, better than Gaunt, better than Cain.


LotN


----------



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the many replies guys! I'll definitely be checking out these books 



Angel of Blood said:


> Missing the Talon of Horus?? I would say it is a must read for any BL fan now.
> 
> The rest of the Gaunts Ghosts novels, you seem to be missing The Saint omnibus, which is odd, as you have The Lost. Have you lost it, or at least read the four novels contained with The Saint arc? Otherwise that would be very confusing. Also Salvations Reach, which comes after Blood Pact.
> 
> ...


I was reading Salvations Reach at the time of the pic and the Saint omnibus is lying around somewhere in my house


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I would definitely recommend Battle of the Fang aswell. Also Emporers Gift and the Night Lords Trilogy by ADB are awesome books!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> I would definitely recommend Battle of the Fang aswell. Also Emporers Gift and the Night Lords Trilogy by ADB are awesome books!


All but Battle of the Fang are up there on the bookshelf.

Is that all the Ciaphas Cain novels as well? Hard to pin them all down with the variou omnibuses.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> All but Battle of the Fang are up there on the bookshelf.
> 
> Is that all the Ciaphas Cain novels as well? Hard to pin them all down with the variou omnibuses.


Ooops didn't see the bottom shelf!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Betrayer? IMHO, the greatest of the Heresy books.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Betrayer is on the bottom shelf. I think he might be missing Scars? The complete randomness of the Heresy books is driving me crazy, it makes me want to break into his house and put them in order.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah my OCD is very upset with that shelf lol


----------



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

:laugh:

Yeah sorry about that book order it's just by colour because I don't have all of the HH books so I just did it like that. It's true I don't have scars because I'm not really a fan of the chapter. There are actually a ton of HH books I don't have I think... there are just too many :shok:

And yes those are all of the Ciaphas Cain novels, they're great because one usually never sees a such humorous side to 40k novels.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Scars, Ahriman novels, Battle of the Fang, Fire Cast, *Death Watch*, Talon of Horus definitely should be there.


I don't think these others are "extremely good" but they are still pretty good and enjoyable in my opinion:

Enforcer Omnibus (Matt Farrer), Lords of Mars and Gods of Mars, The Gothic War, Valdeor, The Path of the Eldar Omnibus, *Baneblade*, Yarrick: Imperial Creed, Death of Integrity, The Tallarn Novellas (Heresy)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Robwar said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah sorry about that book order it's just by colour because I don't have all of the HH books so I just did it like that. It's true I don't have scars because I'm not really a fan of the chapter. There are actually a ton of HH books I don't have I think... there are just too many :shok:
> 
> And yes those are all of the Ciaphas Cain novels, they're great because one usually never sees a such humorous side to 40k novels.


Like a lot of the Heresy series, I would say that _Scars_, shows a very different depiction of the White Scars, and gives them a lot better flavour and personality, much like _Prospero Burns_ or _Know No Fear_, did for the Space Wolves and Ultramarines respectively.


----------



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys, I already ordered some of the must-reads that were recommended and will check out the rest the next time I'm in a GW store.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Robwar said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations guys, I already ordered some of the must-reads that were recommended and will check out the rest the next time I'm in a GW store.


Do tell us what caught your eye.


----------



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Do tell us what caught your eye.


Okay will do


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Fire Caste by Peter Fehevari. THE very best Imperial Guard story, better than Gaunt, better than Cain.
> 
> 
> LotN


I second that, Fire Caste was awesome


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apfeljunge said:


> *Death Watch*


What? Goto? Or that crap Hammer and Bolter churned out? *shudder*


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Probably the Steve Parker book, tis actually really good I thought


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Didn't see Know no Fear on there anywhere.


----------



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

Stephen74 said:


> Didn't see Know no Fear on there anywhere.


Hmm I definitely have it though, maybe it's the camera angle hiding it.


----------



## Robwar (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow Talon of Horus really was a great read. I love how ADB shows the chaos marines from a humane side, not just as some corrupt mindless killing machines. Also a lot of cool stuff regarding fluff since I've never read anything about life inside the eye before and a detailed description of how the traitor legions fared after the heresy there.

Does anyone here have any information on how good Dark Heresy Books from Sandy Mitchell are?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Do NOT get The Damnation of Pythos (Horus Heresey)... I am struggling through it and will chuck it if it does not warm up! :ireful2:


----------

